# Where can I get...



## mulberry's dream (May 6, 2006)

...  good deals on nice in line blowers? and good deals on everything for that matter.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 6, 2006)

mulberry's dream said:
			
		

> ... good deals on nice in line blowers? and good deals on everything for that matter.


Whats up MD. Welcome to MP. You may want to check ebay for everything you want. I have bought alot of stuff on ebay at great prices. Try searching for a place on there called High Tech Garden Supply. They have some good prices and fast shipping. Hope this helped ya out.


----------



## WiseMist (May 8, 2006)

What do you say about this one - www.canadianwholesalehydroponics.com

Here is another one - www.77hydrostore.com


----------

